# 03 altima 2.5s knocking noise when cold



## PATFAN (Dec 16, 2004)

Every time I drive the car when the engine has been started for the first time there is a small knocking noise. It happens when RPM'S go above 3 thous. it almost sounds like load injectors. After you go about a mile and stop the car the next time you take off the problem is not there.
I have tried letting it warm up for more than 5 min. and still it will knock.
Called my dealer they state that it is common problem and what it is, is that the oil is not at the top of the motor yet and it wont hurt the car. NEED some HELP?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well 5 minutes is WAY MORE than enough time for oil to get to the top of the engine. It takes my engine rougly 15 seconds. Might be crappy gas. Is this just a problem that recently arised?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You, my friend, have a common problem with the 2.5 engine.

Read this TSB.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

If it's under warranty. Blow it up and get a new motor. 

If not. Follow tsb.


----------



## PATFAN (Dec 16, 2004)

*It is fixed*



Coco said:


> You, my friend, have a common problem with the 2.5 engine.
> 
> Read this TSB.


Thank you the dealer fixed it yesterday.


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

What was the fix please share this with us


----------



## PATFAN (Dec 16, 2004)

*the fix*



kit said:


> What was the fix please share this with us


Refer to COCO post. It has a link to the problem.


----------

